# Adobe Acrobat Replacement?



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

My company is looking to get a Adobe Acrobat writer, creator, editor, etc.

I was wondering if there is one out there that is better then and easier then the actual Acrobat Professional?

I have done google searches and tons of responses come up, but I am looking for someone who might have experience with any...

Thanks for the help. 

Thanos


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Office 2007 will do this, but you will have to wait until the full version is released, and also download a plug-in.


----------



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

Didn't know that. Any idea of the release date?

Anything you know of that we could use inbetween now and then?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I would stick with Adobe


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you just want to create PDF files, there are free programs available like PrimoPDF . They install as a printer on a Windows based PC. When you "print" to it from any program, it converts the output to a PDF file. PrimoPDF gives you the option of setting the graphics quality as well as password protected permissions settings. A few people at work use it with Office 2000 and 2003 applications and I have not heard any complaints.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Depends upon your specific needs:

Serif PagePlus is a desktop publishing program, version 11 has facility to input & edit .pdf files. 
http://www.serif.com/pageplus/pageplus11/index.asp

If you are just wanting to create files- an add-on like pdfCreator installs as though it is another printer--- allowing you to "print" to .pdf format. (ie- anything you want saved as .pdf is directed to the regular print dialogue in your regular program- except now the dialogue includes pdfCreator as one of the printer options. You answer a couple questions and the file is saved as .pdf--- You can even set an option to open the new file in your pdf reader).
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

An alternative to Adobe Reader is Foxit Reader-- smaller, faster--- a great improvement.
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php

letchworth


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree that it really depends on what your needs really are, but I suggest staying with Adobe.


----------



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

We want to take some of the generic pdf's that are given to us and put our logo on top and some other minor changes.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you don't need every single feature in Acrobat Pro you might want to try PDF Converter 4 from http://www.nuance.com/pdfconverter/standard/


----------



## Thanos255 (Jan 23, 2006)

Rockn said:


> If you don't need every single feature in Acrobat Pro you might want to try PDF Converter 4 from http://www.nuance.com/pdfconverter/standard/


Well the issue is that everytime we have tried converting the pdf's, they end up WAY wrong.


----------



## ebiz96 (Oct 28, 2006)

Try Openoffice.org (http://www.openoffice.org) this is a free software, it has worked for me better than my adobe acrobat pro, it has writer and other utilities built in and everyone of them, you can use to create into pdf format with a single click.

Hope it helps.

Ash


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

yes but they want to take pdf's and add to them, OpenOffice won't edit PDF's


----------

